# The Cubing Classic 2021 (Online Competition)



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 2, 2021)

Hey Cubers!

This is an online comp called The Cubing Classic.

Rules:
-Start at 6 December, End at 8 December.
-Come to this thread at 6 December SGT and forms will be provided in the comments.
-Certificate of achievement to podium winners
-DO NOT CHEAT
-Follow ALL WCA regulations
-I'll PM you your certificates. You can print it out.
-Events: Pyraminx, Skewb, 3x3,2x2, 3x3 OH, 4x4, 5x5
-Ask me if you have any questions
- No limit of competitors
-Video submission is not compulsory, but it is recommended
-PLEASE REMEMBER TO COME TO THIS THREAD! DON'T FORGET THIS WHOLE THING!

If you want to sign up for this online competition, fill up this form: https://forms.gle/tgwNKaq5Qh2MvXVx5​

Sponsored by:
Ultimatecuber0814 (OK JK JK)


----------



## Z1hc (Dec 2, 2021)

Do we have to record the solves.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 2, 2021)

Z1hc said:


> Do we have to record the solves.


It's up to you  If you can record your solves, it would be great. But if you can't, it's okay. You can still stand a chance to win


----------



## Z1hc (Dec 2, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> It's up to you  If you can record your solves, it would be great. But if you can't, it's okay. You can still stand a chance to win


Ok okay. Good to know.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 2, 2021)

Z1hc said:


> Ok okay. Good to know.


Ok! By The way, if you want to join, please fill up the form Thanks!


----------



## cirnov2 (Dec 2, 2021)

I'll try to compete. Pyraminx


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Dec 2, 2021)

8 november was a long time ago


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 2, 2021)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> 8 november was a long time ago


Oh sorry! It was a typo error! Thanks for pointing out by the way!


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 2, 2021)

UPDATE:
So far we have 6 competitors, which is not bad considering I just posted this thread this afternoon.


----------



## DynaXT (Dec 2, 2021)

Any time limits?


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 2, 2021)

DynaXT said:


> Any time limits?


6 December to 8 December. 2 days for you to submit your results.


----------



## DynaXT (Dec 2, 2021)

No like do we have to do a solve in a set amount of time or else it's a DNF?


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 3, 2021)

DynaXT said:


> No like do we have to do a solve in a set amount of time or else it's a DNF?


No. There's no limited time for you to complete the solve. If you did not solve the cube, than it should be counted as a DNF.


----------



## Kedin drysdale (Dec 3, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> Hey Cubers!
> 
> This is an online comp called The Cubing Classic.
> 
> ...


So will u just give us the scrambles for each day


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 3, 2021)

Kedin drysdale said:


> So will u just give us the scrambles for each day


I will give you scrambles for all events on 6 Dec, but you have 2 days to submit your results because of timezones.
Btw can I ask why did you submit 2 entries for the registration? Thanks.


----------



## Kedin drysdale (Dec 3, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> I will give you scrambles for all events on 6 Dec, but you have 2 days to submit your results because of timezones.
> Btw can I ask why did you submit 2 entries for the registration? Thanks.


My phone glitched the first time and I wasn't sure if it sent So i did it again


----------



## Garf (Dec 3, 2021)

Signed up.


----------



## Kiwi_Cuber (Dec 3, 2021)

Cool but why did you need our age lol


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 3, 2021)

Kiwi_Cuber said:


> Cool but why did you need our age lol


Eh I forgot to delete that question. This question comes along with the template. I'm gonna delete it now...


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 4, 2021)

There is currently 12 participants.
Registration ends on 5 Dec, tomorrow.


----------



## Cuber_Chris (Dec 4, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> Hey Cubers!
> 
> This is an online comp called The Cubing Classic.
> 
> ...


what about clock???


----------



## Waffles (Dec 5, 2021)

Cuber_Chris said:


> what about clock???


Unfortunately Clock isn’t a very popular event and I don’t see it being in most online competitions organised by a couple of people

Don’t get me wrong I love clock but I’m just stating facts from the WCA


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 5, 2021)

Cuber_Chris said:


> what about clock???


Maybe I'll include it next time. Thanks for your suggestion.


Waffles said:


> Unfortunately Clock isn’t a very popular event and I don’t see it being in most online competitions organised by a couple of people
> 
> Don’t get me wrong I love clock but I’m just stating facts from the WCA


Yeah. It's not very popular but I might include it next time.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 5, 2021)

UPDATE:

13 Competitors.
I will post the forms for the comp tomorrow at 11am SGT


----------



## CubeRed (Dec 5, 2021)

I don't know if I registered in this comp or not. Could you check and if I haven't, can I join?


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 5, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> I don't know if I registered in this comp or not. Could you check and if I haven't, can I join?


No, I didn't receive yours. But you can tell me here what events you are participating, and you'll be able to join.


----------



## White KB (Dec 5, 2021)

Duck representation, check. (I hope)


----------



## CubeRed (Dec 5, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> No, I didn't receive yours. But you can tell me here what events you are participating, and you'll be able to join.


3x3.


----------



## Rusty05 (Dec 5, 2021)

What time would the comps be?


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 5, 2021)

REMINDER:

Competitors so far:
@Thom S. @yCArp @TheEpicCuber @V Achyuthan @cirno @RainbowsAndStuff @Triangles_are_cubers @MuaazCubes @cuberswoop @CubableYT @White KB @DynaXT @CubeRed @Kedin drysdale @Kiwi_Cuber @Rusty05 

PLEASE REMEMBER THE COMP STARTS TOMORROW!!!


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 5, 2021)

REGISTRATION IS CLOSED NOW.

16 COMPETITORS.

I WILL POST THE FORMS TOMORROW 11am SGT.

Please remember to come here tomorrow to submit your forms!


----------



## White KB (Dec 5, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> REGISTRATION IS CLOSED NOW.
> 
> 16 COMPETITORS.
> 
> ...


For those of you who live in the great land of CST and not SGT like our good friend JianHao (the second most subscribed channel on [Singapore] YouTube, which I have been a big fan of since March) and the students at the Titan academy, he means

9:00 PM on Monday, December 6th, 2021.

Also, proof of JianHao's existence, for those in disbelief：



Yes, I am being a tryhard on purpose, and yes, I do actually watch that channel.
"好好。。。"
Edit: Anything in square brackets [ ]。


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 5, 2021)

Rusty05 said:


> What time would the comps be?


6th November 11am SGT to 8th November 11am SGT.
I will provide you with forms tomorrow. You will have to enter your times, and video submission is not compulsory!


----------



## Garf (Dec 5, 2021)

Yo, Singapore time is 16 HOURS AHEAD OF PST! It is literally tomorrow for you already!


----------



## Waffles (Dec 5, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Yo, Singapore time is 16 HOURS AHEAD OF PST! It is literally tomorrow for you already!


I’m 19 hours ahead of you so I know what happened today


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 5, 2021)

Waffles said:


> I’m 19 hours ahead of you so I know what happened today


Did my new joke make everyone laugh??? I must know!


----------



## Kedin drysdale (Dec 6, 2021)

What time will we get the scrambles


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 6, 2021)

THE CUBING CLASSIC 2021 ONLINE CUBE COMP

COMPETITORS:
@Thom S. @yCArp @TheEpicCuber @V Achyuthan @cirno @RainbowsAndStuff @Triangles_are_cubers @MuaazCubes @cuberswoop @CubableYT @White KB @DynaXT @CubeRed @Kedin drysdale @Kiwi_Cuber @Rusty05

NOTE:
PLEASE FOLLOW WCA REGULATIONS
YOU CAN ATTEND MORE THAN 1 EVENT
THERE WILL ONLY BE 1 ROUND PER EVENT
IF YOU ARE PARTICIPATING IN MORE THAN 1 EVENT AND YOU CAN FILM, YOU HAVE TO SUBMIT MORE THAN 1 VIDEO SUBMISSION FORM.
YOU HAVE 2 DAYS TO SUBMIT YOUR RESULTS.
ENTER YOUR RESULTS IN THE FORMS BELOW. SCRAMBLES ARE PROVIDED. VIDEO SUBMISSION IS NOT COMPULSORY.

Video Submission Form (Not compulsory but recommended) : https://forms.gle/URmU6gzGVku3DL499

3x3 Form: https://forms.gle/nx4DvwyRDZTGXi2bA

2x2 Form: https://forms.gle/kyAxsPdwVL8U7iR36

Pyraminx Form: https://forms.gle/oA9JdFXMwg313XZo9

Skewb Form: https://forms.gle/jUUTWDPNXPjufJDP6

3x3 OH Form: https://forms.gle/hnuQaYLc98TvWyho7

4x4 Form: https://forms.gle/SoVMK1FeMhsY6Sk19

5x5 Form: https://forms.gle/APW6eRpeaGXRmn186

HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 6, 2021)

I posted the forms a little early but I guess it's okay.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 6, 2021)

Kedin drysdale said:


> What time will we get the scrambles


I posted it already. 


SO Far nobody submitted results.


----------



## Kedin drysdale (Dec 6, 2021)

im doing skewb pyraminx 3x3 3x3oh and im done skewb and pyraminx


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 6, 2021)

Videos are coming soon. If my family cared more about the quality of the video and the little people around me not saying random stuff, maybe the quality would have been better.


----------



## Kedin drysdale (Dec 7, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> I posted it already.
> 
> 
> SO Far nobody submitted results.


Will u post the results when u have everyone's times


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 7, 2021)

Kedin drysdale said:


> Will u post the results when u have everyone's times





Kedin drysdale said:


> Also is there a small prize


I'm pretty sure this isn't discord. Please edit your posts!


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 7, 2021)

Kedin drysdale said:


> Will u post the results when u have everyone's times


Yes, I will. I will post it on 9/12, even if I don't have everyone's results. But if you need more time to submit your results, you can tell me here and I will give you more time to submit.


Kedin drysdale said:


> Also is there a small prize


Certificates of achievement to podium winners of that event.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 7, 2021)

UPDATE:

THOSE WHO HAVEN'T SUBMITTED THEIR RESULTS, PLEASE DO SO BEFORE 9/12. IF YOU NEED MORE TIME, YOU CAN TELL ME HERE.

REMINDER TO THOSE WHO HAVEN'T SUBMITTED YET:

@CubeRed @TheEpicCuber @RainbowsAndStuff @Triangles_are_cubers @cirno @White KB @Kiwi_Cuber @Rusty05 @yCArp @Thom S. 
@V Achyuthan @DynaXT


----------



## White KB (Dec 7, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> I'm pretty sure this isn't discord. Please edit your posts!


"Pretty sure"
Hmm...

"Earth is a simulation."
-Elon Musk


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 7, 2021)

White KB said:


> "Earth is a simulation."
> -Elon Musk


Actually:
"The earth is flat"
- Someone else

as well as:
"The earth is round"
- lots of people.

SOOOO: 
"Which one is it?"
- cuberswoop


----------



## MuaazCubes (Dec 7, 2021)

Thanks for the competition!

Wait... if it's a simulation, then we're in a multiplayer game.


----------



## White KB (Dec 7, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Actually:
> "The earth is flat"
> - Someone else
> 
> ...


All of them.
(The Earth is flat from up close and round from space.)

One could also argue that, although a pancake is commonly known as flat (hence the term, "as flat as a pancake"), one could also semantically argue that it's also round since the pancake batter often takes a circular shape during the pancake-making process. Vsauce explains more about flatness in this video.

(If it's the wrong video, sorry... I've watched a lot of Vsauce in my day.)


----------



## Garf (Dec 7, 2021)

White KB said:


> All of them.
> (The Earth is flat from up close and round from space.)
> 
> One could also argue that, although a pancake is commonly known as flat (hence the term, "as flat as a pancake"), one could also semantically argue that it's also round since the pancake batter often takes a circular shape during the pancake-making process. Vsauce explains more about flatness in this video.
> ...


I thought it was a rick roll when I clicked on the link.


----------



## White KB (Dec 7, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> I thought it was a rick roll when I clicked on the link.


Why would I let you down?


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 7, 2021)

White KB said:


> Why would I let you down?


He just turned around and deserted you.

EDIT: Wow, this has veered way off topic.


----------



## White KB (Dec 7, 2021)

Ah yes, I should get my results in soon. Thanks for putting us back on track, @cuberswoop.

Like, seriously, thanks


----------



## White KB (Dec 7, 2021)

@Ultimatecuber0814 I have a problem.
The forms need someone to sign in to use them, which isn't typically bad, but when I click "SIGN IN" it just reloads the page and gives me the exact same message.

EDIT: I guess I'll just put it in manually for now, since I can just use a Google Doc to copy and paste...

3x3 average: 16.74
(18.29,16.30,17.77,14.89,16.16,16.74)

2x2 average: 5.68
(4.46,6.75,6.38,4.41,6.05)

4x4 average: 1:03.95
(1:00.08,1:05.05,1:06.78,1:16.30,59.50)

3x3 OH average: 36.95
(32.73,35.53,42.54,32.77,43.71)


----------



## Garf (Dec 8, 2021)

I can’t compete in this competition whatsoever… guess when I have more freedom I can participate.


----------



## Rusty05 (Dec 8, 2021)

I was gonna do 2x2 but it was gonna take forever. Good 3x3 tho.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 8, 2021)

White KB said:


> @Ultimatecuber0814 I have a problem.
> The forms need someone to sign in to use them, which isn't typically bad, but when I click "SIGN IN" it just reloads the page and gives me the exact same message.
> 
> EDIT: I guess I'ĺl just put it in manually for now, since I can just use a Google Doc to copy and paste...
> ...


Ok, I will take note of your times. Maybe next time you need to sign in to your google account on google chrome, so it can work.


TheEpicCuber said:


> I can’t compete in this competition whatsoever… guess when I have more freedom I can participate.


Uh so you can't participate?


----------



## Garf (Dec 8, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> Ok, I will take note of your times. Maybe next time you need to sign in to your google account on google chrome, so it can work.
> 
> Uh so you can't participate?


No. I have no way and time to record videos of me solving.


----------



## White KB (Dec 8, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> Ok, I will take note of your times. Maybe next time you need to sign in to your google account on google chrome, so it can work.


Okie. That's a bit weird since I was using Google Chrome and was signed in to a Google account on a Google Chromebook. I think the problem may be that since I was at school I was using a Google Chromebook issued by the school, which has accounts.google.com blocked for some reason unbeknownst to me.



TheEpicCuber said:


> No. I have no way and time to record videos of me solving.


I don't think you need to record your solves as long as you have some way of recording your times, be it watch, stopwatch, timer, csTimer, qqTimer, phone stopwatch, smart cube (which, as I will warn you, is technically against WCA regulations), oven timer, microwave timer, doing trigonometry using the angles of the Sun before and after your solve, alarm clock, calendar, Spotify playlist, egg timer, toaster oven, hourglass, a known file download time, A Series Of Unfortunate Events episode, friend, Stackmat timer, or other.

(Less than half of those would actually be viable, so don't use those unless you absolutely have to.)


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 8, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> No. I have no way and time to record videos of me solving.


Okay.


White KB said:


> Okie. That's a bit weird since I was using Google Chrome and was signed in to a Google account on a Google Chromebook. I think the problem may be that since I was at school I was using a Google Chromebook issued by the school, which has accounts.google.com blocked for some reason unbeknownst to me.


Yeah, that's probably the reason. Accounts issued by schools restricts some stuff.


White KB said:


> I don't think you need to record your solves as long as you have some way of recording your times, be it watch, stopwatch, timer, csTimer, qqTimer, phone stopwatch, smart cube (which, as I will warn you, is technically against WCA regulations), oven timer, microwave timer, doing trigonometry using the angles of the Sun before and after your solve, alarm clock, calendar, Spotify playlist, egg timer, toaster oven, hourglass, a known file download time, A Series Of Unfortunate Events episode, friend, Stackmat timer, or other.
> 
> (Less than half of those would actually be viable, so don't use those unless you absolutely have to.)


oVen TiMer, mIcroWave tImer, eGg Timer LMAO


----------



## CubeRed (Dec 8, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> Ok, I will take note of your times. Maybe next time you need to sign in to your google account on google chrome, so it can work.
> 
> Uh so you can't participate?


Unrelated but yo, can I have a 1 day extension to my submission times? I might be able to submit today but I'm not very positive. Thanks!


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 8, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Unrelated but yo, can I have a 1 day extension to my submission times? I might be able to submit today but I'm not very positive. Thanks!


Sure! If you submit today, I will post the results tomorrow. If you don't, I will post it maybe a bit later.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 8, 2021)

UPDATE:

THOSE WHO HAVEN'T SUBMITTED RESULTS YET ARE:
@V Achyuthan @CubeRed @cirno @RainbowsAndStuff @Thom S. @Kiwi_Cuber 

PLEASE SUBMIT ASAP.


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Dec 8, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> THOSE WHO HAVEN'T SUBMITTED RESULTS YET ARE:
> @V Achyuthan @CubeRed @cirno @RainbowsAndStuff @Thom S. @Kiwi_Cuber
> ...


Is there any way i could get an extension? I could do them now but my hands are so cold i won’t get good times


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 8, 2021)

RainbowsAndStuff said:


> Is there any way i could get an extension? I could do them now but my hands are so cold i won’t get good times


Yep, you can submit your results tomorrow like @CubeRed .


----------



## Rusty05 (Dec 8, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> THOSE WHO HAVEN'T SUBMITTED THEIR RESULTS, PLEASE DO SO BEFORE 9/12. IF YOU NEED MORE TIME, YOU CAN TELL ME HERE.
> 
> ...


I submitted my 3x3 but I'm not doing 2x2


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Dec 8, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> Yep, you can submit your results tomorrow like @CubeRed .


Okay i managed to do it anyway, thanks though


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 9, 2021)

Alright guys, it's been confirmed, I'll definitely post the results and PM the podium winners their certificates *TOMORROW.* This is the LAST chance for competitors to submit their results.

LAST REMINDER TO SUBMIT RESULTS:
@cirno @CubeRed @V Achyuthan @Thom S. @Kiwi_Cuber


----------



## White KB (Dec 9, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> Alright guys, it's been confirmed, I'll definitely post the results and PM the podium winners their certificates *TOMORROW.* This is the LAST chance for competitors to submit their results.
> 
> LAST REMINDER TO SUBMIT RESULTS:
> @cirno @CubeRed @V Achyuthan @Thom S. @Kiwi_Cuber


Ok

When tomorrow (SGT)?


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 9, 2021)

White KB said:


> Ok
> 
> When tomorrow (SGT)?


Around 12pm but I might send it earlier if I have the time.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 10, 2021)

THE CUBING CLASSIC 2021 ONLINE CUBING COMPETITON

COMPETITORS:
@Thom S. @yCArp @TheEpicCuber @V Achyuthan @cirno @RainbowsAndStuff @Triangles_are_cubers @MuaazCubes @cuberswoop @CubableYT @White KB @DynaXT @CubeRed @Kedin drysdale @Kiwi_Cuber @Rusty05

RESULTS FOR ONLINE COMP:
(BOLD NAMES ARE THE ONES WHO WILL GET A CERTIFICATE. I WILL SENT A PDF TO THE WINNERS VIA SPEEDSOLVING MAIL AND THEY CAN PRINT IT OUT.)

3x3:
1st: *V Achyuthan*
2nd: *Kedin drysdale*
3rd: *Triangles_are_cubers*
4th: RainbowsAndStuff
5th: White KB
6th: yCArp
7th: Rusty05
8th: MuaazCubes
9th: DynaXT
10th: cuberswoop

2x2:
1st: *V Achyuthan*
2nd: *Triangles_are_cubers*
3rd: *CubableYT*
4th: White KB
5th: cuberswoop
6th: RainbowsAndStuff

3x3 OH:
1st: *V Achyuthan*
2nd: *Triangles_are_cubers
3rd: Kedin drysdale*
4th: yCArp
5th: White KB
6th: cuberswoop

4x4: 
*1st: Triangles_are_cubers
2nd: White KB
3rd: DynaXT*
4th: cuberswoop

5x5:
*1st: Triangles_are_cubers
2nd: cuberswoop
3rd: Ultimatecuber0814*
4th: Thom S.

Pyraminx:
*1st: Kedin drysdale
2nd: Triangles_are_cubers
3rd: RainbowsAndStuff*
4th: DynaXT
5th: cuberswoop

Skewb:
*1st: Kedin drysdale
2nd: Triangles_are_cubers
3rd: cuberswoop*


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Dec 10, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> THE CUBING CLASSIC 2021 ONLINE CUBING COMPETITON
> 
> COMPETITORS:
> @Thom S. @yCArp @TheEpicCuber @V Achyuthan @cirno @RainbowsAndStuff @Triangles_are_cubers @MuaazCubes @cuberswoop @CubableYT @White KB @DynaXT @CubeRed @Kedin drysdale @Kiwi_Cuber @Rusty05
> ...


epic


----------



## V Achyuthan (Dec 10, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> THE CUBING CLASSIC 2021 ONLINE CUBING COMPETITON
> 
> COMPETITORS:
> @Thom S. @yCArp @TheEpicCuber @V Achyuthan @cirno @RainbowsAndStuff @Triangles_are_cubers @MuaazCubes @cuberswoop @CubableYT @White KB @DynaXT @CubeRed @Kedin drysdale @Kiwi_Cuber @Rusty05
> ...


Proud that I podiumed in all events that I competed in. Congrats to other competitors.


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Dec 10, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> THE CUBING CLASSIC 2021 ONLINE CUBING COMPETITON
> 
> COMPETITORS:
> @Thom S. @yCArp @TheEpicCuber @V Achyuthan @cirno @RainbowsAndStuff @Triangles_are_cubers @MuaazCubes @cuberswoop @CubableYT @White KB @DynaXT @CubeRed @Kedin drysdale @Kiwi_Cuber @Rusty05
> ...


Nice, I got podium for pyraminx, better than what I was expecting


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 10, 2021)

So far I sent out 3x3, 2x2, and 3x3 OH PMs. Tomorrow I will sent out the others.


----------



## White KB (Dec 10, 2021)

I got 2nd place in 4x4!

Also, I think why I didn't end up actually doing 5x5, Pyra, and Skewb was because I didn't have enough time. Still glad I could podium in something though!


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 11, 2021)

Okay, I'm done sending the PMs to the podium winners. Please reply them quickly.

@Kedin drysdale @DynaXT @cuberswoop please reply.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 12, 2021)

I'm currently designing the certs, so it might take a while for you to receive it.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 13, 2021)

I'm done sending you all the certificates! Took some time coz there was around 18 ppl. anyway, hope you all like the certificates!

Thank you to all the competitors who took part in this comp. I hope you had some fun!
I will be doing more online competitions like this, so stay tuned!  

Happy Cubing!


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Dec 13, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> I'm done sending you all the certificates! Took some time coz there was around 18 ppl. anyway, hope you all like the certificates!
> 
> Thank you to all the competitors who took part in this comp. I hope you had some fun!
> I will be doing more online competitions like this, so stay tuned!
> ...


Looking forward to the next comp!


----------

